# Team 33 details



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,
Anyone please help me in the following situation;

I am undergoing VISA 190 category process.

My CO asked me to send additional documents on 28th Oct 2012 and I provided all requested documents by 08th Nov 2012 which included MED and PCC as well. The email-id mentioned in the CO's email was "[email protected]" and hence I sent all the documents on this email-id.

There is no update from CO after 08th Nov 2012 although I sent an e-mail to CO again on "[email protected]".

To my SURPRISE, the contact number mentioned in the email does not seem to be valid number and hence I am unable to call CO to talk with him.

He is from TEAM 33.

My query is ... what should be done in this case !!!

Thanks.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone please help me in the following situation;
> 
> I am undergoing VISA 190 category process.
> ...


I dont think thats a correct id...the id does include team number


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Why dont u call diac and get it sorted out

Thats the best option


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone please help me in the following situation;
> 
> I am undergoing VISA 190 category process.
> ...


I have my CO from team 33 and i have been contacted by him through [email protected] 
i have sent all my docs on this e-mail and got acknowledged as well
i suggest try e-mailing him on above id and in corrspondence mention ur TRN, Application ID and date of birth.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone please help me in the following situation;
> 
> I am undergoing VISA 190 category process.
> ...


The email address you listed is the one which is used to send out the acknowledgement emails. Are you sure you did not receive the "request documents or info" mail from another email address and accidentally replied to the wrong one? Anyways, your CO did certainly not receive the docs if you sent them to the "no.reply" address.

To be on the save side I would upload all docs in evisa asap.

And btw, depending on whether your application was processed by Brisbane or Adelaide the correct email address is either [email protected] or [email protected]. If you send an email be sure to include your trn number and name in the title line.


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,
Thanks a ton for the reply on this. I have just sent the e-mail to brisbane email id as the CO's mail had come from Brisbane.
Now I have just one more query. What is the number I can contact DIAC on ....As this was CO's mistake and i should not be paying for the same. The number mentioned in the CO email +61 1300 364 613 does not seem to be working.

Kindly reply as soon as possible. I am dead worried now ....

Thanks.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

robinhood said:


> Hi All,
> Thanks a ton for the reply on this. I have just sent the e-mail to brisbane email id as the CO's mail had come from Brisbane.
> Now I have just one more query. What is the number I can contact DIAC on ....As this was CO's mistake and i should not be paying for the same. The number mentioned in the CO email +61 1300 364 613 does not seem to be working.
> 
> ...


If you are calling from outside Australia 0061 1300 364 613 is the only option. It's not the number of the CO but of the GSM help desk.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> If you are calling from outside Australia 0061 1300 364 613 is the only option. It's not the number of the CO but of the GSM help desk.



Hii Anne,

How are you doing??

Have you forgot to update your Signature???

You havent yet got the Grant??
Are you still Awaiting your FBI Letter

Regards
RK


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Anne,
> 
> How are you doing??
> 
> ...


Haha, I wish I just forgot to update my signature  Still waiting for the FBI clearance. Card was charged 9 days ago; hope to receive it within the next week.


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,

Thanks a lot to all for answering my queries. I could contact DIAC on the above number and have spoken with the representative. 

After couple of hours, I received a very positive reply from my CO stating that all additional documents provided are satisfactory and now he is only waiting for the final health assessment from the medical officer.

I have a query at this point. Is that mean that my health report is referred to MOC or it is just a formal waiting period in general !

Thanks in advance for the clarification !!!

Cheers and best of luck to all of us in the process,
Robinhood


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Team 33 brisbane*

Hi,

Has anyone got CO initials AA from Team 33 brisbane? How is the processing speed of the CO?

Thanks


----------

